# Barlings & Moruya Revisited 3/2/07 - 4/2/07



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

After a successful weekend previously the word is out that some members from Canberra would be more keen travelling to the salt than fishing the freshwater as often as they have been, depending on the weather the option for another salt trip is not worth passing up and with both Funda's missus ( Suzi ) and my partner ( Claire ) away this weekend the boys will travel to Barlings Beach early morning on Saturday 3rd march 2007 ( returning to Canberra after lunch on Sunday 4th March 2007 ).

Basically a repeat adventure to Moruya is on the cards, offshore or estuary depending once again on weather and any takers on trip, we know Jason will be down Moruya way with a mate and encourage anyone who has transport to make a day trip on Saturday to the proposed destinations if possible.

Look forward to trying to get a team going, if not I guess master and I will head off alone battling the reef demons cursing the southern ocean...


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2007)

OH YEAH! 8)

Wish it was friday :lol:

Bugger Googong I've got a new yak arriving on thursday, just needs salt 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWSxFHLEAAAxfgAASQCEAECAAEIA3f4ygIABIap6ZIDyQ9GowRMgAABoIHJA7Wj7BuV0Y6igVbYCatKKzvNSl7QQ/KkNmD3iiioheeNrE3AEBkkPfF3JFOFCQLEUcsQ==


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry I have to miss out. I have spend some Q time with the Boss.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

No go for me I'm afraid Paffoh...  
Work will get in the way that weekend... Bugger it....


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

no go for me too, would love too, but isn't going to happen this weekend.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Sounds good, I will be staying down at Moruya with a few mates (who fish land-based), but I'm keen to bag me some more ooglies offshore at Barlings


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWQ8tYioAABFfgAASQAEAEIUQFAA/794gIAB1DVMmg9T1DyhkMnog1T00TaJkxNDQaaEAYUKWbf11Qd9xhzKpzhaBFQnIpAsqYtMl8E8skMUfBq8hRNpW1EblYrCpIMkehm4lAvR0xxgKQaKv1PzDEjBCcgOJg9ln+LuSKcKEgHlrEVA=


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

redphoenix said:


> Jase: are you there on Friday morn? Thinking of taking Dad for a paddle at Tuross.


Most likely not mate, depends on whether I can swing Friday off - I have been pulling some big days this week so have a fair argument, but depends on what work/meetings I have on. Will let you know :wink:


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

All things going well I will be picking up my new Outback on Saturday in Batemans Bay.....Could be tempted to 'christen' it with an offshore trip Sunday morning......or some river fishing Sunday. Have promised my boy some quality yak time together (4yo and loves it) so Saturday will probably be spent playing with the Outback and paddling him around in the Kona.

Our 'in house' weather forecaster at work is predicting heavy rain and local flooding for Sunday/Monday down the coast....but he has been wrong many a time before!...I am crossing my fingers and hoping he buggers it up again!


----------



## mal.com (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi AKFF'ers.

I fished Barlings to Long Nose this morning, the blue water is back>15m vis. heaps of bait around & lots of birds working. Would have been a great morning for a dive.....next week.

Didnt get a lot, 1 nice tailer, a few snapper runs but none landed.
a really beautiful morning out there.

Jan & I are gong to Canbera for the Nash Hash (national hash house harriers run/drink) so we will leave you to it.

cheers

Mal


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Yep sounding spot on Red,

Depending on poor Funda's health we are looking at leaving Canberra around 5 am and arriving for a fish at Barlings at around 7:30 - 8:00am, this should give yourself and the others plenty of time to scope out the action and get the drop on us, this schedule I have mentioned isnt 100% till I know Funda is ok with the trip still ( Poor bastard got bitten by a Red Back ).

Moruya early Sunday sounds dreamy...


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Yep sounding spot on Red,
> 
> Depending on poor Funda's health we are looking at leaving Canberra around 5 am and arriving for a fish at Barlings at around 7:30 - 8:00am, this should give yourself and the others plenty of time to scope out the action and get the drop on us, this schedule I have mentioned isnt 100% till I know Funda is ok with the trip still ( Poor bastard got bitten by a Red Back ).
> 
> Moruya early Sunday sounds dreamy...


Thats the plan and I'll be sticking to it, I'll be fine by then I would imagine.

Moruya launch spot I was thinking is half way between the boat ramp and the camp ground, theres a spot there we can drive right to the waters edge/sandy beach thats basically under the flight path for Moruya a'port.

Incoming tide till mid morning means the bar should be fine for coming back in too, not sure how easy beach access would be from South Head outside the bar or how the surf conditions would be, so I think my launch spot would be ideal.

Occy, I used to drink beer but cant anymore as I'm allergic to it, I'd rather take on the redbacks than put up with the illness from just 1 stubby of VB mate.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Ok guys...

Looking like I will join you on Sunday morning.....Can I safely assume that Sunday morning will be Moruya, launching from the little beach Funda was referring to?

Any idea of approx time?....

Saturday will be spent getting used to the new Outback and taking my boy out for a while around Caseys Beach area....will be tempted to throw a line in and see what is around.


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Yeah sounding good dudes,

Moruya on Sunday 6am at that little beach, plan is to go fishing in the river but to try the conditions out through the mouth and head south around the torragy point bommies ( Easy paddle / pedal if conditions are optimal ).

Any problems going Saturday or Sunday give us a call or text message - 0432 901 295

Sound good to everyone?


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks Paff....sounds ok to me....Will give us the option of a sheltered launch spot and area to fish if the conditions are not good outside.

Perfect!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWd03PZwAADrfgAASYGM7GC3n3oA/79/gMAEqxqGpkk8o8o0ABoG1Aek9R6anqAip7TagjIamgNBoAAAAaNEmQamT0oGmINND1ADR5QkIWoglHXpbyH383XecVhVE+Xs5sppSdsmrE0zmawbDRJ1zFXBFI8WMYHROgRagDBMs3unWxMelxlbIWCWxjq2OrNBkNT7Cj6ermI+EwicFXUhTQdBAZSGioS40QUacCMinZLbAD+4L9b2TKZyIKRa/9u0nxapVFftttd4SbBuf1vvQSzsbFQdWtWrRQpH4IZ58R881d0QbKHWclxnQYXdaVi5aBwTjUHqiMYlUjuYy0kjEPUwWYd0qIwogt6fmUbo4qmrrLIQUILSetKYKe2aSqpIZIpZkboCnRCAvsrd0e2pdU6MkIWpFJmQMsCyuqgSUA1RNG2gg5jTYVIBU/xdyRThQkN03PZw=


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Good luck everyone. Catch that biggie for the comp

Victor


----------

